# Remove GNOME entirely?



## watchpigsfly (Mar 30, 2011)

The title is pretty self-explanatory. GNOME really bogs down my poor old system, and while I'm fine with keeping Xorg (but I'll happily remove it if it makes anything easier), I don't need it. Is there an easy way to remove GNOME in its entirety? 

BTW, if it means anything, I installed via packages rather than ports.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Mar 30, 2011)

```
less /var/db/pkg/glib-2. NN  /+REQUIRED_BY
(choose the largest, slowest applications)
(change to one's subdir)
cd /usr/ports/mail/evolution
make run-depends-list
# WARNING # some deletions will not be strictly gnome-related... probably and should be skipped. 
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg...
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg...
pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg...
cd /usr/ports/distfiles
/bin/rm -rf gnome2
mkdir gnome2
```
or   SAFER 

```
cd /usr/ports
script -a remove_gnome.txt pkg_delete -f /var/db/pkg/glib-2.N.N.N/
```
and start removing the ports found in the new file
remove_gnome.txt 

Afterwards you may want a "lesser gnome" by just *pkg_add -r* a few of them...


----------

